# E-Collars - how tight?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

We've just started conditioning with our SportDog e-collar. I know that it needs to be tight, but how tight is to tight? I feel like I have to make it super tight to keep it from slipping around. Tanner has a lot of fluff (almost like a mane) around his neck, and he also has quite a bit of scruff skin. I just don't want to choke the poor guy!

Thanks!


----------



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

My trainer says very sung right under the chin, but to where you can still fit 2 fingers under


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

If I can fit 2 fingers under it moves around his neck while he's running. :/


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

2 fingers? One on top of each other? That would be pretty loose and I wouldn't think the prongs would be making contact.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Snug enough that when your dog shakes his head, the receiver does not move. 

I slip one finger under one of the contacts - if my finger feels crushed, that is too tight. If it feel like even pressure, that is fine.


----------



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> 2 fingers? One on top of each other? That would be pretty loose and I wouldn't think the prongs would be making contact.


Sorry I guess technically I mean one finger... 2 fingers not on top of each other.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

very snug and if he has thick fur you can slide it back and forth a few times in place before you tighten all the way to be sure the contacts are meeting his skin.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

agree - you want an e-collar snug.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

CaseysGSD said:


> very snug and if he has thick fur you can slide it back and forth a few times in place before you tighten all the way to be sure the contacts are meeting his skin.


Good idea! Thanks guys!


----------



## vhowell7 (Jul 4, 2011)

we slide a finger under the collar - snug but not choking her either. Her fur is getting thick around the throat so I usually check the fit about mid- day to make sure I got it on right in the morning.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I find it has to be tight enough that you'd think it would cause discomfort,but doesn't appear to at all. If it slips around during play,it's too loose. It should be removed during times when it's not needed.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

vhowell7 said:


> we slide a finger under the collar - snug but not choking her either. Her fur is getting thick around the throat so I usually check the fit about mid- day to make sure I got it on right in the morning.


Huh?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm thinking it they are talking about an e-fence collar, or a no-bark collar.


----------

